# NGD: *strandberg/S7 Boden 8!



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 28, 2012)

Grabbed it on my lunch break Friday, havn't been able to play it much since I direct bands on Fridays and we had a competition aaaaall day yesterday. But I stayed up late last night and got up early this morning to get down to the biz. First a few pics, then the review (my mom has my nice camera on vacation, so I took these with a potato):























When I first laid hands on it, the weight made me laugh. There's just no way a guitar should be this light! After weighing myself with and without the guitar, the final verdict is 4.6 pounds including the big ass strap I use for my other 8 strings. Doesn't even feel like a guitar around my shoulder, but that's just one less thing to think about huh? 

I needed to oil and polish the neck a little to get the rosewood grain to pop to my liking and smooth out the feel, but it was the same story with my rosewood jp6 so no big. The fretwork is impeccable, no dead spots or bulges anywhere on the board and the fret ends are all but unnoticable on the hands. The IPNP is pretty neat, and fairly intuative in design as expected, and combined with the fan makes for a really natural range of motion. I ran through a few shreddy licks and had to get used to the diminishing scale length, but that meant stretching less to reach notes so it didn't take long. The *strandberg hardware is really cool, very easy to see how everything works and as advertised I can feel the string vibrations resonating through the body quite easily! The tuners are a bit stiffer than I'd have thought but that's not major, and I'm sure they'll loosen up a bit with use. If not, WD40 

If I had to offer a few niggles, I'd start with the fact that there's a small dark "smudge" on the top, next to the arm rest. I'm not sure what it is or where it came from, but it's just big and dark enough to bother me. Also, the oil finish is a bit tacky and/or streaky, and since this is only my second experience with an oil finish (the first being BRJ), I'm not sure if that should be expected or not. Is there something that can be done to buff the top to a bit smoother/shinier? If not, no big, I just want the guitar to look the way it plays.

Lastly, and this has nothing to do with the builder or design, but the jury is still out on the Lace pickups for me. There arent many pickups that I can't get a good sound out of, but these have a few characteristics that I'm not looking for. First, the good: They're extreamly nice for clean sounds, like a slightly beefier single coil tone with a very musical, chimey high end. Now the bad (for me): They're too sensative for me, and I don't feel like I can lay into them without the sound breaking up. I also think they're a bit bright for this particular guitar. It's possible that both of these are due to the fact that the guitar is chambered AND there's a big empty space underneath the pickups (if you didn't know, these pups are very thin), and there's possibly a lot of acoustic amplification hitting the pups from all sides. I'll stick some foam back there and see if it helps quiet them down a bit at some point. Hopefully that works, because I'd like to give these pups a fair shake before I go another way with them. Then again, I'm already thinking another set of Warpigs or DA8s would be killer in this beauty.

Overall, I'm still exstatic that Ola decided to offer his design through such an affordable and accessible medium. When I first saw Tosin's strandy a while back I never thought I'd ever get to play one, much less own one. Can't wait to hear some of the other customers weigh in in the coming days!


----------



## engage757 (Oct 28, 2012)

well done mate! I am keeping an eye on these builds. Not sold on S7 in the slightest, but Ola overseeing this definitely wins some points. And DANG is she a looker! COngrts and HNGD!


----------



## rekab (Oct 28, 2012)

I am excite to see this.


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 28, 2012)

Very cool dude! I am glad to hear good things about these  May consider ordering one after I get all graduated and what not.


----------



## mphsc (Oct 28, 2012)

Very nice man. Have to say I felt the same about the Lace.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2012)

Since I haven't been following the whole deal closely, are these the ones being built by Strictly 7?  If so, how much are they running? I was curious when I first saw the thread about them but as I said, I haven't been following it so I'm a little out of touch on this guy!


----------



## engage757 (Oct 28, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Since I haven't been following the whole deal closely, are these the ones being built by Strictly 7?  If so, how much are they running? I was curious when I first saw the thread about them but as I said, I haven't been following it so I'm a little out of touch on this guy!




Yeah. I just got a quote back on the six string run they may do in 2013 early. $2500.  If that gives you some idea maybe.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Yeah. I just got a quote back on the six string run they may do in 2013 early. $2500. If that gives you some idea maybe.



Gotcha, that's not bad price-wise if the builds end up being close in quality to Ola's stuff (never played an actual Strandberg built by Ola, so I don't have any frame of reference). Do these have the same neck carve that Ola uses (forget the name offhand, maybe I'm just tired today )?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 28, 2012)

So these are Strandberg guitars..... but not Strandberg guitars?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> So these are Strandberg guitars..... but not Strandberg guitars?



They're S7 guitars built to Strandberg specs.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 28, 2012)

To answer a few questions, Ola is having Strictly 7 make guitars of his design, 100% to his specs (minus SS frets) en masse so that the cost and the wait list can be reduced. I believe Ola sourced the rosewood for the necks, the tops and bodies come from S7 (I believe, DONT quote me on that!). I would have picked up something pretty close to this anyhow and it would have cost me another $1500-1700 with the current exchange rate


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Congrats!!

For those wondering about deposit etc. The cost is $1300 down and a 4 month wait right now. $2600 total. Ive got one of the walnut topped 7s coming in Feb. 

By the way, only these first batches will have quilt tops on the 8s. The next batches will be flamed maple. Come to think of it, is that quilted of flamed? Its technically quilt right? Looks like flamed. Looks sick whatever it is


----------



## fabeau (Oct 28, 2012)

That's pretty amazing, HNGD!

Ola was quite clear on the other thread saying that these guitars are just identical to the original ones. You just cannot customize them, and this would be the added value of the hand crafted. But it would be nice to have these S7-Strandberg guitars reviewed by somebody who got to play the original Strandberg.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 28, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Come to think of it, is that quilted of flamed? Its technically quilt right? Looks like flamed. Looks sick whatever it is



Looks like flamed maple to me, not quite tubular as the typical figuring for quilted maple.  Looks nice either way!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 28, 2012)

It IS a nice mix of the two, I dig it. Keep thinking about how good it'd have looked with a stain. Maybe later


----------



## firegarden (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a Black/Dark Grey stained one from S7G that looks awesome:
I wonder if they would offer this on the Boden 7 I have on order.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 28, 2012)

I want to do it, but DAMN. S7G is not my thing. BUt Ola's wait is nuts!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 28, 2012)

Ahem, maybe you should take a gander in the dealers section then zack


----------



## veshly (Oct 28, 2012)

Hot damn these are making me anxious as hell to see what my finish comes out like.





engage757 said:


> I want to do it, but DAMN. S7G is not my thing. BUt Ola's wait is nuts!





What do you have against S7? The guitars are all built to strandbergs specs, even some of the wood was provided for the builds.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Ahem, maybe you should take a gander in the dealers section then zack



On my way bro! Something tasty I miss? 



veshly said:


> What do you have against S7? The guitars are all built to strandbergs specs, even some of the wood was provided for the builds.




Let's not turn this into something like that bro. PM me and we can talk. This looks like an amazing guitar that the OP should be damn proud of! INterested in seeing what he thinks as time passes with it!


----------



## veshly (Oct 29, 2012)

Eh? 

That's fine, I didn't want to start any BS or anything like that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 29, 2012)

Its not very to polite in someone's NGD is all. 

Glasss you should do some videos with it!


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks great to me. I've always wanted one but will probably never be able to afford one, even the S7 models. HNGD!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Oct 29, 2012)

HNGD, beautiful, I'm curious to play one and may order but not convinced on the p/ups... Warpigs sound like the go!!!


----------



## MED (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet. Post a vid!


----------



## novocaine (Oct 29, 2012)

firegarden said:


> There is a Black/Dark Grey stained one from S7G that looks awesome:
> I wonder if they would offer this on the Boden 7 I have on order.




Hey glad we have similar tastes...i have a Boden7 on order as well and i asked if this exact greyish-black finish can be applied on the claro-walnut top. Paul was very kind to offer to test the finish on a waste piece later on because i guess no one has ever requested to have a coloured finish over the beautiful walnut top.


----------



## firegarden (Oct 29, 2012)

novocaine said:


> Hey glad we have similar tastes...i have a Boden7 on order as well and i asked if this exact greyish-black finish can be applied on the claro-walnut top. Paul was very kind to offer to test the finish on a waste piece later on because i guess no one has ever requested to have a coloured finish over the beautiful walnut top.



Whoa so it is possible? If so I'd better let Paul know.


----------



## fabeau (Oct 29, 2012)

firegarden said:


> There is a Black/Dark Grey stained one from S7G that looks awesome:
> I wonder if they would offer this on the Boden 7 I have on order.



That is Paul's Boden8 with black stain on quilt maple. On the Boden7 you'll have walnut top I suppose


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 29, 2012)

Definately looking to post some vids as soon as I get a few hours to work something worthy up, I'm having a hard time puuting this thing down! Thanks for the words yall. Anyone considering picking one of these up should be extreamly pleased, moreso after maybe a pickup swap to suit one's taste. Plays awesome!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 2, 2012)

She's an absolute stunner, really diggin the neck and the body.

HNGD!


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 2, 2012)

this looks awesome! pretty reasonable price too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 2, 2012)

Tacky oil finish typically means A too much oil, and more likely B not enough time left to cure between coats, esp so if it is varnish based and excess is not removed.

Can't see your picks, but have fun.


----------



## Compton (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome 'tar, natural beauty!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the fret fanning? I'd like to see that. Looks super nice, Glass! I'm jealous.

How's the pickups since you put foam behind them? I've had my eye on a set of Alumitone Deathbars for my Intrepid in case the Cepheus pickups suck.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys, ended up making a vid with the strandy tonight, so I figured I'd upload for your perusal. Today was the anniversary of my father's passing, and I spent the whole day reminiscing about him, so since this was i believe the last song I ever played for him and he always like that I was good at guitar, I ended up playing it a few times and wanted to get it on vid for later. It's a bit sloppy since I've been drinking all day . The guitar plays exceptionally well by the way =)


----------



## fabeau (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the clip dude. Great song also


----------



## IronGoliath (Nov 7, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous tone; playing, and guitar.

Congratulations bud


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 7, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I want to do it, but DAMN. S7G is not my thing. BUt Ola's wait is nuts!


 
I agree with this. ^^^

Glassmoon: What made you go with the standard intersecting plane profile as opposed to the EndurNeck?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks fabeau and Iron! Glad you guys dig it, I was sorta drunk and worried the next morning that i posted me playing like shit lol. 

@WoO, I went with the IPNP because, as far as the profiles offered go, the IPNP down profile seemed like it'd be the easiest to adjust to since it was a consistant form from head to heel. The Endureneck looks cool, but I imagine it'd be horribly awkward for a few positions, and I'd rather have something that is a bit more familiar if I'm going to buy without trying first. Plus, when I met Tosin and shook his hand in Dallas last year, I was surprised to find that they were about the same size as mine, and he's not nearly as tall as I thought he was. I figured, if this design worked for Tosin, proly works for me too. I tell you what, the guy specs a nice guitar =)


----------



## JSanta (Nov 12, 2012)

I've got a quick question for you about your Boden. What gauges did you go with on the guitar? I've been reading that the EB 8 string packs might not be the best bet on a fanned guitar. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi glassmoon0fo, I dug the vid, one of my fave AAL tunes. I just have a couple of Qs, what is the scale at the low E and are you using a .74? Also what part of the S7 site do you go to to order the Boden8? I'm having a bit of trouble navigating to find it on there,
Cheers!


----------



## JSanta (Nov 12, 2012)

mr_ormus777 said:


> Hi glassmoon0fo, I dug the vid, one of my fave AAL tunes. I just have a couple of Qs, what is the scale at the low E and are you using a .74? Also what part of the S7 site do you go to to order the Boden8? I'm having a bit of trouble navigating to find it on there,
> Cheers!



Sorry to jump in, I just called Paul to order mine as I couldn't find anything on the website either.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 12, 2012)

I used a 10-59 d'addario 7 string set with a d'addario 80, and the scale length is 28-26.5". I was offered the boden 8 in it's first run since I was on the *strandberg waiting list, and simply told them I'd opt for one. I'm not sure it's open for ordering as of now, I think they're doing runs of them to keep the cost and wait down for the time being but orders should be opening up again soon. Don't quote me on that though. Hope that helps!

EDIT: 'd


----------



## JSanta (Nov 12, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I used a 10-59 d'addario 7 string set with a d'addario 80, and the scale length is 28-26.5". I was offered the boden 8 in it's first run since I was on the *strandberg waiting list, and simply told them I'd opt for one. I'm not sure it's open for ordering as of now, I think they're doing runs of them to keep the cost and wait down for the time being but orders should be opening up again soon. Don't quote me on that though. Hope that helps!
> 
> EDIT: 'd



Thanks for the info! I'm still waiting on word when the second batch will be ready, getting anxious!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the reply Glassmoon! - I've constantly watched and traced my hand and my thumb follows the "path" set out by the EndurNeck, but you are right, there are a few positions where it would be hard to play, but that is where the other two flat planes come in to help support your palm-area (the area right beneath your thumb, you know what I mean). Appreciate your answer!


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Nov 13, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I used a 10-59 d'addario 7 string set with a d'addario 80, and the scale length is 28-26.5". I was offered the boden 8 in it's first run since I was on the *strandberg waiting list, and simply told them I'd opt for one. I'm not sure it's open for ordering as of now, I think they're doing runs of them to keep the cost and wait down for the time being but orders should be opening up again soon. Don't quote me on that though. Hope that helps!
> 
> EDIT: 'd



Thanks for that, I'll email them to see what the go is!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Dec 21, 2012)

Mega bump for a new vid  Excuse the bootleg audio, coulda done a better setup with cubase and all but aint nobody got time fo' dat.

Periphery - Facepalm Mute (Cover by Chris Hand) - YouTube

No idea why no embed


----------



## ElRay (Jan 7, 2013)

Let us know your take of the straight pick-ups in the fanned-guitar. I'd expect 22-fret-bass to 24-fret-treble in the neck and Tele-Twang on the bridge, but between YouTube & computer speakers, I really couldn't tell -- Which might just be that there is no real difference.


Ray


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the natural top! Awesome guitar there man.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 7, 2013)

Just a heads-up, I got my strandy back from my tech yesterday with the Dimarzio Ionizers routed in and the whole thing set up. There were a few minor issues that he also fixed, and the guitar now plays and sounds even better than it left. I'll be posting a few pics and a review tonight, possibly a comparison between the Ionizers and the D'activator 8s in my Rico. Both GREAT pickups!


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 7, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> There were a few minor issues that he also fixed



As someone waiting for his boden, what issues were these?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 7, 2013)

Welp, nothing too major but the slots drilled for the neck bolts were a bit too tight and the neck wasn't being pulled extreamly securely to the body. My tech opened them up just a bit so and the sustain improved vastly! It was already pretty good haha. Also, some of the bridge saddles weren't grounded properly (he mentioned that the anodization on the bridges make mean you have to pay close attention to how they're grounded) and that took care of the hum coming from the strings. Other than that, it was prestine from what he tells me.

As for the routing job, a few surprises. I didn't realize we'd have to route both outwardly and down into the body to get the pickups to fit, but that's why I hire my guy haha. He now has a template if anyone wants to send their guitar down to him to get fitted for another set, btw. Now, on to the pickups...

The Ionizers are actually pretty similar to the lace Xbars, but from a more seasoned, familiar company, is the best way to explain it. They're less Hi-Fi than the xbars, and have more of that dimarzio bassy vibe to them, without getting muddy at all. It's worth mentioning that I like backing off my pickups fairly far, and the Laces would only go down so far before they bottomed out in the pickup routes, so that probably has a bit to do with the percieved brightness of the laces vs. the Ionizers. The dimarzios can definately brighten up a little if you raise them. 

Compared to the DA8s, I'd say they're not as bright, slightly lower output, and a bit heavier on the mids. You can get good chunk out of them and you don't get that icepick to the ear sound when playing on the high strings, which is GREAT for me. Very versitile pups indeed!

I didn't mix up any distorted patches for these yet, and the patches I have aren't quite right for these pups (still good, could be better), but I recorded a quick vid of the cleans so you can compare them to the Laces. Same song, same patch, but I could stand to turn up and let the setup settle haha. Hope this helps settle some curiosity, I personally friggin love em 

First, the Laces



Now the Ionizers














Hope you dig


----------



## Zhysick (Feb 7, 2013)

Really clean and clear and less "hi-fi" sounding that Ionizer pups.

Cannot say just with the vids if those are better than the Lace, specially because right channel clips (¿? saturate?) when you hit the 8th string, but I think is because of the recording than from the pup itself.

Anyway... amazing guitar and with the DiMarzio looks even better!!


----------



## SpaceAboveSky (Feb 9, 2013)

strandberg is probably my most desired guitar... I definitely want one.

However I don't see a point in paying 2600 dollars for another company to make it with a bolt neck and limited options when you can get it from the direct place for about 500/600 more with neck through design and more features....


----------



## asher (Feb 9, 2013)

SpaceAboveSky said:


> strandberg is probably my most desired guitar... I definitely want one.
> 
> However I don't see a point in paying 2600 dollars for another company to make it with a bolt neck and limited options when you can get it from the direct place for about 500/600 more with neck through design and more features....


 
Only 500/600 more and probably over two years waiting time, sure. But I think the point of the Boden series is partially to be more producible without the super long lead time of a full custom.


----------



## underthecurve (Feb 9, 2013)

SpaceAboveSky said:


> strandberg is probably my most desired guitar... I definitely want one.
> 
> However I don't see a point in paying 2600 dollars for another company to make it with a bolt neck and limited options when you can get it from the direct place for about 500/600 more with neck through design and more features....



If you wanted to build an 8 string neck through, NO other options, it starts @ $4264usd. That price is from the strandberg site, currency exchanged by google. Plus the Boden8 has a few hundred in "options", including rosewood neck, and case.


----------



## dudeskin (Feb 9, 2013)

and thats the reason i got one!!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 9, 2013)

yeah man, this guitar specked out as is from strandberg would be close to, if not over 4.5k just with the bolt on rosewood neck. It'd have maybe better wood selection and more attention to detail, but this guitar is so well put together as is, the difference would be negligable to me considering the price paid. Extreamly well worth it!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey guys, did a quick vid of the strandy to sort of display how the ionizers handle distortion. In typical glassmoon fasion, the sound quality is iffy at best  gives you an idea though, they're tight as a baby seal.


----------



## larry (Feb 14, 2013)

private video  .


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 14, 2013)

Man, dunno how that happened. Taken care of, hope you dig


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 14, 2013)

that shit be tight! nice playing man!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks man! Sounds even better in a bit of a mix than I thought


----------



## veshly (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds pretty cool, surprisingly enjoyed that first riff quite a bit.


Do you mind sharing what tuning and string gauges you're using? I've got a significant string change coming in the near future.


----------



## Rook (Feb 15, 2013)

Fancy sharing some DI's? I'm particularly interested to hear how that pickup distance on the lowest string comes out. Obviously it won't be tight, my 7th string develops a bit of an 'oo' sound to it, I really like it. Its different, I think that's what puts people off, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 15, 2013)

Sure man, as far as tuning I'm in standard with the F# dropped to E (like tosin) and I'm using a daddario 10-59 7 string set and an 80 on the low string. And @Rook, ...DI? Not familiar with the term haha. The 8th string on this can be fairly tight sounding, but most of the tightness you hear on any of my guitars is the gate on my pod. I happen to like that syllabic sound you're talking about too, you can hear it pretty well at the end of that vid up top.


----------



## skalla (Feb 16, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Sure man, as far as tuning I'm in standard with the F# dropped to E (like tosin) and I'm using a daddario 10-59 7 string set and an 80 on the low string. And @Rook, ...DI? Not familiar with the term haha. The 8th string on this can be fairly tight sounding, but most of the tightness you hear on any of my guitars is the gate on my pod. I happen to like that syllabic sound you're talking about too, you can hear it pretty well at the end of that vid up top.



Hmm I think he means direct input recordings, perhaps.


----------



## Rook (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, direct input. A DI box or similar basically presents your guitar with a high input impedance to drive and allows you to capture the unamplified, un gained, un eq'd raw sound of the guitar so that someone like myself can play it through my axe fx patches and the like and hear how your guitar sounds through my setup


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 1, 2013)

Rook said:


> Yeah, direct input. A DI box or similar basically presents your guitar with a high input impedance to drive and allows you to capture the unamplified, un gained, un eq'd raw sound of the guitar so that someone like myself can play it through my axe fx patches and the like and hear how your guitar sounds through my setup



Thats actually a really cool idea. Id love to have a DI of a boden 8 with stock laces to see if I can actually dial a good distorted tone on my axe fx before buying one


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 1, 2013)

Id do that with my boden if some one can talk me through how,and will give me a copy if the patch/ input into what works best for them.
Pm me.


----------



## Rook (Mar 1, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> Id do that with my boden if some one can talk me through how,and will give me a copy if the patch/ input into what works best for them.
> Pm me.



You have an axe fx bro, just make a patch that's shunted all the way to the end, no blocks, record, then to play it thought different patches set your 'main input' in the IO menu to USB and just play through. You just gotta make sure you remember it's set like that before trying to play music haha.

But it's that track with absolutely nothing on it that we want


----------



## skalla (Mar 1, 2013)

would also like a DI to experiment with


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 1, 2013)

Aaaah, never thought of doing that before. I'll see what I can do when I get home.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 1, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> Id do that with my boden if some one can talk me through how,and will give me a copy if the patch/ input into what works best for them.
> Pm me.



If you have an axe fx II, just record by usb whatever patch you normally use but make sure the dry signal also comes through, and get rid of the track with your patch after so theres only the dry signal


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 1, 2013)

I have an HD500, if theres a way to do it on pod I'll give it a good ole college try.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 1, 2013)

ANy tone problems with having an unslanted pickup and a slanted bridge? Seems like the low B and F# strings are an awful long ways away from the bridge.


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool, ill do that today. I just got my mac back so got to relearn how to use it all after months.lol.
what do you guys want playing wise?

Glassmoon, deffo do it too. Id love to see what the pickups are like in comparison.
Thats is cool.


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool, ill do that today. I just got my mac back so got to relearn how to use it all after months.lol.
what do you guys want playing wise?

Glassmoon, deffo do it too. Id love to see what the pickups are like in comparison.
Thats is cool.


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 2, 2013)

gave it a shot, kinda winged it a bit so dont listen to hard haha.
https://soundcloud.com/dudeskin/sets/di-from-boden-8-forgive-the
thats the link for the DI tracks, i think i did them right.
i ended up having a lot of static noise through the axe fx ontop of my normal static so i just plugged the guitar into the Mbox and did it that way.

its a few different areas on the neck for Bridge,
then a crap mess around with both pups,
then some more crap with just the neck.

let me know how you guys get on!!

joe
p.s,if anyone shares axe fx 2 patches and pointers that would be nice in return haha


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 2, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> gave it a shot, kinda winged it a bit so dont listen to hard haha.
> https://soundcloud.com/dudeskin/sets/di-from-boden-8-forgive-the
> thats the link for the DI tracks, i think i did them right.
> i ended up having a lot of static noise through the axe fx ontop of my normal static so i just plugged the guitar into the Mbox and did it that way.
> ...



Ok ill play around with reamping that later on my axefx ii and see what I can do  ill try it with my bands studio tone to start with, cuz thats a super tight tone and ill also try a build a new patch and see what I can do! Ill upload on soundcloud when im done too!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Mar 2, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I have an HD500, if theres a way to do it on pod I'll give it a good ole college try.



I too have an HD500 and am interested in DI recording. Someone please teach me since I am new to this (*insert link to another thread?).


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 2, 2013)

well I sat down to get it done last night and turns out I dont have cubase anymore, I reformated late last year and forgot


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 2, 2013)

goddamn dudeskin. your boden sounds so sick. my patches dont need much EQing tosounds awesome and clear with your DI's. Ill repost later when I have truly epic tones dialed. thats with the stock laces?

btw about the slanted pickups thing. I deff hear it, but Im actually digging it. Its very to similar to what I was hoping itd sound like  but it deff needs more processing than more conventional pickups


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool, glad its worked.
anything style wise you guys want let me know, i tried to get a bit of everything. 

Glassmoon, doh! Try a free download program like audacity i think. Would be cool to hear it.
I dont mean to clog up your thread dude, let me know if itsannoying you man.

Sean, yup. Stock laces. Im happy with them just i can't get a bright enough sound on the 8th, but i think its a string thing. I noticed on the levels when i was playing that the B string had a higher level than the same thing on the E.

Looking forward to hearing something. 

Cheers
joe


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 2, 2013)

dudeskin said:


> Cool, glad its worked.
> anything style wise you guys want let me know, i tried to get a bit of everything.
> 
> Glassmoon, doh! Try a free download program like audacity i think. Would be cool to hear it.
> ...



yea, reaper also works well, and is also free

and yea, I feel as though the pickups could be a bit brighter too, but still sound sick stock

have you tried a compressor or multiband compressor, that seems to be keeping the levels pretty even for me


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 2, 2013)

See,im a bit new to tweaking things. I've had the axe fx about 4months ish. Before than just had a tube head,lol.
Im not sure how to use them but sounds good.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 2, 2013)

ah, how you running it right now? I run mine through headphones usually


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 2, 2013)

Either a cab at practice, or my m-audio monitors.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 2, 2013)

ok, so my patches may sound very off for you when you listen to them 

btw, Ill also throw in some clips of riffs using the same patches that ill run your boden DI through to get an idea of how different they are in terms of tone, for anyone that wants to hear


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 2, 2013)

Anything will help dude. Ill lost n through phones to hear it your way then ill know i have to tweak for my setup.
Yeah, comparison would be cool.
Nice one dude!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 2, 2013)

Im just finsihing up putting the whole reamped comparion together, and damn those lace pickups are sounding wayyyyyy hotter than the 59/09's in my PRS


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 3, 2013)

awesome, looking forward to it dude!


----------



## Rook (Mar 3, 2013)

Did anyone else get a lot of noise off those DI's? Couldn't tell if it was the recording or some asynchronicity between my Mac and Axe 2 causing shit...

They sounded good though, I really like that OO sound the lack of angle give the lower register.



Seanthesheep said:


> Im just finsihing up putting the whole reamped comparion together, and damn those lace pickups are sounding wayyyyyy hotter than the 59/09's in my PRS



They aren't lol


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 3, 2013)

Rook said:


> Did anyone else get a lot of noise off those DI's? Couldn't tell if it was the recording or some asynchronicity between my Mac and Axe 2 causing shit...
> 
> They sounded good though, I really like that OO sound the lack of angle give the lower register.
> 
> ...



yea I didnt think so

and yea, the noise is a part of the DI's unfortunately


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 3, 2013)

ok so the second sound turned out alot worse than I thought, but I decided leave it anyways. the third tone is a tone I tried to dial specifically for these DI's so that one sounds the best through my setup. keep in mind these were dialed on stereo headphones. so they may not sound right through studio monitors 

also the second sample is with my PRS custom 24 to give an idea of how they compare to more familiar pickups with the same tones. 

https://soundcloud.com/seanthesheep/boden-sample

I only got through the bridge pickup DI's though, the bridge + neck DI's are proving very challenging without being very muddy


----------



## dudeskin (Mar 4, 2013)

Im at work atm so can't listen.doh.
I have some static somewhere between interface and recording im afriad guys. Can't find whats causing it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 4, 2013)

I would say those DIs of the laces are fairly accurate. They definately have that weird wet slop to them. Some people I know love them but most dont.


----------



## tmfrank (Mar 6, 2013)

Too jealous...how is the thing holding up over time?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 6, 2013)

Great, absoloutly. I don't get to play it nearly as much as I should, but damn it's a great guitar. If I were to ever do another strandy build, I'd go solid body but that's just because it's what I'm used to dialing in tones for. But other than that, it's pretty damn fantastic. Wish I had more stuff to play on it, honestly.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 7, 2013)

Really cool, I just never cared for straight pickups with a fanned fret system, it's just the OCD in me.


----------



## admaxo (Mar 7, 2013)

I love standberg. <3 
HNGD.


----------



## Malkav (Mar 7, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> I have an HD500, if theres a way to do it on pod I'll give it a good ole college try.


 
You can do it on the POD using Spdif and the option of a dry output 

EDIT: Totally ninja'd...Hit post and about 8 different new posts had appeared in the time I got round to typing this


----------

